# Long Range Can "Butt" Shot



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

My wife bought aweful drinks and hated them... but their fun to shoot!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice shot, but I think your shirt needs to be made into a catchbox. It seems to be tearing apart hehe


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Their = they're?
Killed 'em tho...nice shot!! Died in a garland of foam.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice shot bud! Butt Shot! :rofl:

Cheers!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice!
The Cranberitas aren't to bad.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Love the H8r!!!!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Whooeee you hate them cans!! 










Tom


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Very nice shot!

I didn't even know Bud Light *rita existed before seeing your video, and in a moment of induced internet-fulfilled curiosity I found there are actually several flavors of rita I'm sure I'd find pretty vile too.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Love those long shots....especially on a small target. The carbonation explosion made for a happy ending. Good shot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice! For your next one, you could have someone drive past with both back windows down, and shoot the can on the other side of the road through the back windows as the car passes ...... Kids, do not try that at home ... leave it to the seasoned professional!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

YOU IS READY BUD!!!!!!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shot. Thanks for killing those evil cans.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Total awesome shot....Very well done...as for my self I could not even see that can across the road...until you zoomed in...

Best to ya~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Great shot!!

I tried one of the Lime drinks last summer....completely horrible!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Always keeping my eyes open for cheap sodas to kill...

Good shot Jeff


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Shot Canh8r. It is like you are a pirate ninja or something...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot, you really do H8 cans!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Super shootin' there, H8r! Right in the "can" of that can.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Dude, I cant help but laugh when I read " butt shot". Yes it is immature but that is how you keep from getting old.hahaha.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

SmilingFury said:


> Dude, I cant help but laugh when I read " butt shot". Yes it is immature but that is how you keep from getting old.hahaha.


Hey! I resemble that remark!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Shot CanH8r .


----------

